# Focal KRX3 New!! Too good?



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Really good price, almost too good to be true. Anyone bought any of these off eBay? 

165KRX3 3 Ways Focal New 6 5" KRX3 Component Speakers K2 Power Full Kit Original 3544053751320 | eBay


----------



## rgiorgio (Nov 21, 2012)

Fair price, nothing special. For that price you might be able get them from someone authorized on DIY here.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

imo buying a high end speaker that IS commonly available in the US from another continent is quite risky 

b


----------



## TCI-TUCK (Feb 12, 2013)

Just found this on EBAY from Woofers ECT

165KRX2 Focal New 6 5" KRX2 Component Speakers K2 Power | eBay

same product same price US located


----------



## rgiorgio (Nov 21, 2012)

Thats not the the 3 way KRX3 you started this thread with. That is the 2 way component set


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

rgiorgio said:


> Fair price, nothing special. For that price you might be able get them from someone authorized on DIY here.


Really ? I would love to Legitimately purchase them then .. Odd as a dealer I can't pay that low to get them, but it is a 'fair, nothing special' consumer price ?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

TCI-TUCK said:


> Just found this on EBAY from Woofers ECT
> 
> 165KRX2 Focal New 6 5" KRX2 Component Speakers K2 Power | eBay
> 
> same product same price US located


2 way vs. 3 way, a bit different, but still Neither are legit ..


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

I contacted a guy that purchased the 3 way set for this price last month, 1050 to be exact. He said it was a 100% legit. He said he even turned in his warranty registration card with speaker serial #'s with no problems.

I don't think there's a question regarding woofers etc. legitimacy.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

RNBRAD said:


> I contacted a guy that purchased the 3 way set for this price last month, 1050 to be exact. He said it was a 100% legit. He said he even turned in his warranty registration card with speaker serial #'s with no problems.
> 
> I don't think there's a question regarding woofers etc. legitimacy.


Straight form focals website, do what you like

The following sites are NOT authorized Focal Retailers and warranties on any Focal products purchased through these companies will not be honored by Focal America:


infiniti-electronics / Infiniti Electronics FL (storefront on eBay)
www.woofersetc.com
www.sonicelectronix.com
DiscountsJungle (storefront on Amazon)
www.speedsound.com
www.techronics.com
www.focalspeakers.org (not affiliated in any way with Focal)



http://www.focal-america.com/support/internet-policy/


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

RNBRAD said:


> I contacted a guy that purchased the 3 way set for this price last month, 1050 to be exact. He said it was a 100% legit. He said he even turned in his warranty registration card with speaker serial #'s with no problems.
> 
> I don't think there's a question regarding woofers etc. legitimacy.


By some miracle that they are legitimate PRODUCT, it certainly does not make a legitimate purchase. Between you and the seller, for legality purposes .. sure. Between you and Focal, surely not.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Straight form focals website, do what you like
> 
> The following sites are NOT authorized Focal Retailers and warranties on any Focal products purchased through these companies will not be honored by Focal America:
> 
> ...


^^ This.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

I was just curious if they were replicas? Im not in the market for those, was looking for some used 3krx3 when I ran across that set. If there's replicas out there then I don't want to buy used at all, not even on here. I'm still not convinced they aren't replicas. No way am I sticking my neck out there to find out when all I need is a mid.


----------



## slugman2894 (Feb 21, 2012)

Krx2 LNIB $700 shipped, two weeks old.


----------



## umdmath55 (Jun 22, 2013)

6spdcoupe is a dealer and a great one. His work is world class but he always tried to speak as a dealer and that means spending more for sake of mind which can be found for much less if you are a smart good buyer. He is a leader in the industry but buying used and verifying authenticity will always be the best way to go if you want to save money.


----------

